# Betta Food recipes?



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I had found a recipe for your own homemade betta food a long time ago but I wasn't sure if it was real or not haha.
Anyone else have special recipes for betta treats or meals?? I'd love to treat my fishies to something delicious once in a while  Not saying that frozen bloodworms and frozen BBS aren't delicious (GAG)...but I wanna try something new


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe OFL (oldfishlady) has a recipe for pellets, but I have no idea what it is, might try asking her.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah??? That would be pretty cool


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Moved this to Betta Care.  Hope that is fine, you might get more responses here.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh thats awesome, thanks!  I meant to put it into Betta chat but I realized after that I had put it in the lounge, oops! lol


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't, but i've pondered mashing up the left over blood worms i always have before they grey out and die and finding something dryer to add to it and making 'pellets' xD


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since you should only use human grade food items to start....saute it and put it on pasta...yumm and you can have lunch with your Betta...laffs......

When I make it...it varies each time...depending on what I have since I grow my own spinach and garlic and garlic cloves can vary in size as can the spinach leaves...lol.....
Generally..
Shrimp- 1 large raw/frozen or steamed (no added salt or other additives) and I smash this up with the side of a knife....
Garlic-I use 3-5 cloves depending on the size...I crush in a garlic press...roughly half the amount of the shrimp
Spinach-4-6 leaves..blanched-roughly equal amount of the garlic

I blanch the spinach and while still hot I smash it with the garlic and add the shrimp and smash it all together with the side of my knife on a cutting board....it should look green...a green garlicky shrimpy paste

I then feed some and then place the rest in a zip-lock and press out flat and freeze and break off what I need each day to feed....I use the side of my knife and work it and this will thaw it enough to feed......

You are what you eat....the spinach is the greens that are inside the food Bettas eat...like being gut loaded....shrimp the protein and long term (6 weeks+) fresh raw garlic can help with parasites, help build a strong immune response among other things....

I feed this food twice daily to all fish and inverts...I have also used raw fish filet, red worms in place of shrimp and one day I plan to use the meat from common snail...but haven't got around to doing it...lol.....


----------

